

The Story of FundCreator, a Futures Trading Strategy Generator with Hedge Fund like Returns - dpapathanasiou
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2007/07/02/070702fa_fact_cassidy?printable=true

======
dpapathanasiou
The FundCreator site is: <http://www.fundcreator.com/>

